# I'm on the board! First morels of the season!



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a little time to kill today while at work so I asked a client if I could check out his woods for shroomage, stepped into the woods on a South Southwest facing slope and within 5 minutes found these two little buggers! Dropped down to my knees to pick the first one and scanned around the area and noticed the other little dude. Picked'em both and walked a little more to no avail. I didn't care! First shrooms of the year, and I have permission to check it again in 2 weeks 

That's a 20z coke bottle cap for those interested in the actual size of'em


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

congratulations! good eyes! are they half-frees? they sure are tiny but they look like theyre done growing due to the cap color(?)


----------



## DavidH (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice find indeed.


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Will go well with easter dinner!!!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats!

Look like half frees to me hardwaterfan


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I sure as heck think they were dog peckers! Regardless I was just happy to find'em in unfamiliar territory. My boss went out Sunday in the Cinci area, he found 12 blacks largest caps were the size of a golf ball. I went out with one of my dogs and had a great day in the woods. Didn't find a shroom worth eattin' though  Best part of the day was when she jumped a turkey and it scared the holy doodoo outta her.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

great job cant wait till they get up around here in


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

theres nothing better than finding a morel in unfamiliar woods. or someplace unusual. last year i spent a morning scouting some woods close to my parents house. trying to find some easy pickings for them. (they never saw a wild morel) the woods i had in mind (google earth) turned out to be mostly oak....i couldnt hardly find a darn thing. maybe just 1 or 2 loners all morning. so then i went down and walked along this creek with real steep sides and found a few here and there in the dirt humps along the creek. never woulda thought that...pretty cool, but tough walking and that doesnt work out for my parents. we ended up finding some at another spot later that day though. nice chunky greys/yellows but not very many. its pretty tough in "new" woods but its a good challenge. 

i cant wait... good luck out there guys.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

There's a few good mushroom days ahead of us in southern Ohio if the weather they're predicting holds. Planning on hitting SE Indiana for the day on a few hundred acres of private land I have access too  Hit it last year with my friend (who had never seen a morel in his life mind you) He says "Hey I think I found one come over here and tell if this is one" I was a good bit away so I hollared back for him not to move but to look around and tell me if he saw anymore. Well he did. Was a great day and overall the one patch yeilded 78 shrooms. Was pretty cool as his family ended up coming out to the area we were in and a lot of people got to learn about morels that day from me.

Here a photo of that haul, granted it was the last weekend of April last year we found all of these.










Never knowing when you're going to happen apon that honey hole for shrooms is the best, but I gotta admit finding it's a helluva lot better


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

heck of a nice haul there.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I cant wait to find enough for a meal this year, theres nothing better!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Keeping my fingers crossed for this Sunday.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Found 10 small grays on friday at mohican state park. more should be popping up today.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice, thanks for the report.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

My Dad And I went thursday morn. west side of Dayton , We found 3 small greys and 165 spikes not bad for first time out this year.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

roflmao wow, way to go! Get any pictures by chance?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Found 32 greys Friday morning on state land in Central OH. Largest was a little less than 4 inches. Saw 3 other guys in the woods - they had all grey also; 10, 12 & 17 each.

Spent the weekend at Put-In-Bay & looked all around the island and found nothing! 

Should be really on at the end of the week after it warms again. I'd expect the yellows to make their appearence in greater numbers.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Gonna be pushing 80 in SW Ohio. Passed up unreal crappie fishing for some shrooms. Can hit the crappies whenever I want


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

Found 60 really small ones today.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

A buddy called me tonight and he stumbled onto a patch of 38 yellows in Wayne National Forest this morning on his way out turkey hunting. He said they were fresh and all 2-4 inches. With the forecast it should be a fantastic 3-4 days starting with Friday.

I think I will take Friday off work and check some spots I haven't looked yet - they produce yellows in numbers. I'll try to take a camera and report back good luck or bad.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Found 31 grays and 8 dog peckers @ malabar farm state park and pleasant hill lake. Fried some up last night and they were damn tasty. Should be up really well with the weather coming.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

on the board! found 6 super-tiny micro-grays yesterday in summit county. northern ohio's time has finally arrived.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

We found a few SW of Cleveland on Saturday. I think they'll really start to pop if we get some warm rain soon.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Hitting a patch known to be holding morels right now, tomorrow  I'll post tomorrow evening hopefully.. we know of at least a dozen or so left to grow.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i found two yellow morels yesterday and ill be darned they are practically right in downtown cleveland. the morels around here need rain really bad, the two i found were bone dry. luckily they mostly arent up yet or this would have been a sad, short season (around here)


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Found these last night in downtown Columbus. Only found 10 but they were big. We need the rain they are calling for today.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Found 37 more today at malabar farm and pleasant hill. 20 of them were big yellows. It's raining lightly right now so i am going to hit it again tomorrow. Found the yellows in the same spot as i found a patch of grays last week. The same elm tree has yielded around 50 shrooms. Found alot today that were already dried up to. Lots of dogpeckers not worth picking.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Awsome!! Glad to hear things are going well up that way!


----------

